# This Is What I Think Of America



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

First of all, when America was founded by German Catholics back in Jamestown, they were thought as moral people with revolutionary ideas. Most of them were seeking a trading route to China but crashed and decided to stay. This first generation of Americans was truely great.

However, ever since slavery ended in 1912 in America, Americans have always seen themselves as being some kind of revolutionary people rather than how they started off: downhome German Catholics looking for a place to settle. It was around the time of the first world war when the president (I think Jefferson?) said that "A man who is good enough to shed his blood for the country is good enough to be given a square deal afterwards....and yet now soldiers come home and are basically ignored.

Thats all really, all of the problems have to do with the foundations the country was laid upon.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Ha, I love it. I cant wait to see if there are any serious responses.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Traveller said:


> ^ruined it, thus saving the morons from unknowingly revealing themselves.


no actually that did


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

^Replying with a quote did


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I try not to think about america


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

"The problem with the internet is you can make up anything you want and some dumbass will believe it."
--Abraham Lincoln


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

"80% of statistics are made up." - my college roommate

"Wikipedia is the best thing ever. Anyone in the world, can write anything they want about any subject. So you know you are getting the best possible information." - RuPaul


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

"There's a statistical theory that if you gave a million monkeys typewriters and set them to work, they'd eventually come up with the complete works of Shakespeare. Thanks to the Internet, we now know this isn't true."
Ian Hart

Seriously though the United States despite it problems and stereotypical assumptions is a great neighbor, a great country, and produced some of the most intelligent people and have achieved some of if not the greatest achievements of all time for humanity! That is what I think of the U.S.A!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

So that is what you think of America, eh?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

What a hoser


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Does everyone in Canada whine as much as you?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow, I was expecting a much harsher bash than that... that was pretty mild!

Hell, I'm an American- former military with a flag flying at my front door 24/7... and I think way less of America than this thread infers...

However, to engage in the concept with you... any group is going to run a little differently when the population of said area jumps from 4 million to 300 million.
That, combined with a couple hundred years of social and economic evolution, and you've got a whole different ball game goin' on.

Just my two cents.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

RnR:








Boobah:








His Majesty:








PMan:


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh geez...I think the heat has gotten to Dannyboy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ive seen that gif before. and oh my, how i laughed. is their protocol to literally follow the criminal anywhere he goes?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

10pointers said:


> RnR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good argument. Nothing more to whine about?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm still laughing about Jefferson being President during WW1.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Trolling aside, I will say that IRL I am less tough and usually give every person (even Americans) the same chance tat my respect and positive opinion.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Why do we (the US) get to be called Americans? Canada and Mexico are on the same continent, right? We're not "America", we're the "United States OF America" and we are IN North America. Canadians and Mexicans have as much right to call themselves Americans as citizens of the US of A.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Thought it was the English that founded Jamestown?


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

Woodrow Wilson was in office during first world war some 24 presidents after (I think Jefferson?) and over 100 years. And the quote you're referring to was from neither of those men. "A man who is good enough to shed his blood for his country is good enough to be given a square deal afterwards. More than that no man is entitled, and less than that no man shall have." Theodore Roosevelt

Eh?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

locust said:


> Thought it was the English that founded Jamestown?


How did you get into top secret information???


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Thought it was the English that founded Jamestown?


How did you get into top secret information???
[/quote]
Maybe im missing some irony somewhere..just wasnt expecting it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> Why do we (the US) get to be called Americans? Canada and Mexico are on the same continent, right? We're not "America", we're the "United States OF America" and we are IN North America. Canadians and Mexicans have as much right to call themselves Americans as citizens of the US of A.


Call a Mexican in Mexico an American he will shoot your snarky ass.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Why do we (the US) get to be called Americans? Canada and Mexico are on the same continent, right? We're not "America", we're the "United States OF America" and we are IN North America. Canadians and Mexicans have as much right to call themselves Americans as citizens of the US of A.


Call a Mexican in Mexico an American he will shoot your snarky ass.
[/quote]

snarky, thats a new one


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Whenever I think of America I think of Central and ICEE f*cking eachother on a bed of cheeseburgers and shame. Oh thats my American Dream.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

TRIG said:


> Why do we (the US) get to be called Americans? Canada and Mexico are on the same continent, right? We're not "America", we're the "United States OF America" and we are IN North America. Canadians and Mexicans have as much right to call themselves Americans as citizens of the US of A.


Call a Mexican in Mexico an American he will shoot your snarky ass.
[/quote]

*snarky, thats a new one*
[/quote]
Damn British have invaded my mind.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Why do we (the US) get to be called Americans? Canada and Mexico are on the same continent, right? We're not "America", we're the "United States OF America" and we are IN North America. Canadians and Mexicans have as much right to call themselves Americans as citizens of the US of A.


Call a Mexican in Mexico an American he will shoot your snarky ass.
[/quote]

*snarky, thats a new one*
[/quote]
Damn British have invaded my mind.
[/quote]

stop indulging in snarkubation


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

locust said:


> Why do we (the US) get to be called Americans? Canada and Mexico are on the same continent, right? We're not "America", we're the "United States OF America" and we are IN North America. Canadians and Mexicans have as much right to call themselves Americans as citizens of the US of A.


Call a Mexican in Mexico an American he will shoot your snarky ass.
[/quote]

*snarky, thats a new one*
[/quote]
Damn British have invaded my mind.
[/quote]

stop indulging in snarkubation








[/quote]
Better that than masterbation...do I hear DT?!?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Why do we (the US) get to be called Americans? Canada and Mexico are on the same continent, right? We're not "America", we're the "United States OF America" and we are IN North America. Canadians and Mexicans have as much right to call themselves Americans as citizens of the US of A.


Call a Mexican in Mexico an American he will shoot your snarky ass.
[/quote]

I've always been about snide remarks. I enjoy watching peoples faces when they try to figure out whether or not they've been insulted. 
Mexican would shoot you, a Canadian would thank you, eh?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> Why do we (the US) get to be called Americans? Canada and Mexico are on the same continent, right? We're not "America", we're the "United States OF America" and we are IN North America. Canadians and Mexicans have as much right to call themselves Americans as citizens of the US of A.


Call a Mexican in Mexico an American he will shoot your snarky ass.
[/quote]

I've always been about snide remarks. I enjoy watching peoples faces when they try to figure out whether or not they've been insulted. 
Mexican would shoot you, a Canadian would thank you, eh?
[/quote]
Only if they speak English I would think.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I love america what is was and its story is just unreal for the amount of time it has been around... I hate what its becoming and is.

Its quite sad to reflect on what it was and what state it is in currently.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> I love america what is was and its story is just unreal for the amount of time it has been around... I hate what its becoming and is.
> 
> Its quite sad to reflect on what it was and what state it is in currently.


Looks the same to me except the President. He's skinnier than Lincoln.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thats a joke... your police are better armed than most militaries and the country is borderline police state, your manufacturing is done in china when you were once the top manufacturer of goods in the world, you are taxed on everything and anything, I could keep going but america is far from what is was when it was at the top of its game


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> Thats a joke... your police are better armed than most militaries and the country is borderline police state, your manufacturing is done in china when you were once the top manufacturer of goods in the world, you are taxed on everything and anything, I could keep going but america is far from what is was when it was at the top of its game


People said the same thing when things said "Made in Japan. " as for top manufacturer, that's because of labor unions are pushing jobs out to other countries where there is minimum wage and barely any taxes. People are still getting rich, not not necessarily the common Joe. The bigger joke is the punch line that government creates jobs.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If I was a CEO and owned a company where my products could be made cheaper in Japan thus making me more money, I'd do it in a heartbeat. Who the F wouldnt?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Danny, 
The Buffalo Bills signed QB Tyler Thigpen!...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

What's your point about japan same problem different name... its still not made in USA

People are getting richer than ever in the states because the growing gap between the lower and upper classes is growing... your middle class is dying... No jobs are being created and more and more are being sent overseas to china... Your dollar is falling and is at war with the yuan and your economic superpower status is in question all over the world as countries look for more stable currencies. The prices of food are going up all the time and alot of necessities... but you can still but a t-shirt from wall mart for 50cents so who cares right?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> If I was a CEO and owned a company where my products could be made cheaper in Japan thus making me more money, I'd do it in a heartbeat. Who the F wouldnt?


thats the problem the government needs to protects its own manufacturing jobs vs short term profits...

they need to put tariffs on imported products from overseas to give manufacturing a fighting chance in the states and make it worth while for companies to manufacture in the states. If not then you end up with job losses and long term problems... sure its great when you can get your cheap clothes from wal mart... but when your broke and have no job you cant even afford those cheap clothes.

China is especially hard to compete with because they have a pegged currency that does not float in the open market... if they did there products would be a lot more expensive.

Another problem with china is the united states is in so much debt to them they could pull investments and kill the united states if they put tariffs on goods... but i doubt they would.

Fair trade is probably the best route to take but again this would mean no more super cheap products from china and people would need to start living within there means and not be so frivolous.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

feel better bob? got your master plan together to make everything perfect? or is this the extent of your action? whining about the world on a aquarium fish website...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

wouldn't you like to know my mater plans... who do you work for?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Robert tell me your mater plans, I really want to know about your mater plans.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Traveller said:


> Robert tell me your mater plans, I really want to know about your mater plans.


hopefully its to go back to school and finish a f*cking english course


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> Robert tell me your mater plans, I really want to know about your mater plans.


hopefully its to go back to school and finish a f*cking english course
[/quote]


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Only the poor complain about America, and how all its jobs are being sent to China etc. Not happy? Well f*ck you, and strive to be one of the rich.

Do you hear ZOSICK complaining? No. Because he puts in work and is one of the elite, the rich, the happy.

One day I become one of those BIG MONEY, BIG BUSINESS owners whos profiting off of the cheap labour in other countries.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

then plan on moving your market since you wont have one in north america at this rate


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

f*ck poor people. In business you do whatever you got to do to secure that Lamborghini in your driveway. You step on whomever isnt profitable to you.

"Hey Mark youve been loyal to this company for 15 years but guess what, Sim Yung Bing in Bangkok can do your job for less than half the pay. See you later bud, I got a mansion to heat, a lamborghini to be fueled, and a mistress to bang"

/spits on mark


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you don't get it...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Obviously I dont get it, nor do I care to get it. I skimmed over your posts and basically read "stop sending jobs out of the country". My point is if you can make more money elsewhere, why not? Everybody likes money. I personally could give a rats ass if Im contributing to the downfall of some sh*t or whatever because I would be rich.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

how can you be rich if you have no one to sell to... hence why i said your going to need to find a different market...

soon your going to be able to get cheap labour here and ship products to china


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Danny Tanner said:


> Obviously I dont get it, nor do I care to get it. I skimmed over your posts and basically read "stop sending jobs out of the country". My point is if you can make more money elsewhere, why not? Everybody likes money. I personally could give a rats ass if Im contributing to the downfall of some sh*t or whatever because I would be rich.


Reminds of the rich guys that jumped out of the buildings when the markets crashed in the 30's. I'm sure you will make the same thump sound. :laugh


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Have you ever heard the sound of a body hitting pavement? Its not really a thump sound. Its more of a "splat" an almost liquid, watery, wet kind of sound. It sounds similar to a bucket of water being thrown off a balcony as you hit the pavement and limbs, organs, and different bodily functions splatter and disperse everywhere.

Imagine your strolling through the city and a body of a troubled soul just happens to land beside you. Imagine that. Picture this. Your heading down to the local coffee house and splat! I mean like splat! This person was alive minutes ago and now is a mess on the sun stained concrete. How would that ruin your day? I mean heading down the corner for a coffee to having to wipe down brain matter, fresh blood, and pieces of intestine off your sports blazer. Imagine wiping brain matter off your blazer with a napkin and then having the audacity to eat the napkin after.

Sometimes I cant help but humor myself. Holy, now that would be a story to tell my grand children. About that time I went for a coffee and ended up getting brain matter splattered on my face. Splat!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Imagine that


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn DT... you're an enigma man...


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> Damn DT... you're an enigma man...


aren't we all


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Logical comments only and DT is in here talking about bodies going splat.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

DT and Bob are both right. Capitalism means that for $2.00 I'd beat my best friend with a pool cue till he got detached retinas. In order to prevent that from happening, you have to make it not worth my while to do so. If the fine for beating my friend with a pool cue is $3.00 and beating him costs $2.00, then he gets to keep his retinas. Yes children, it really is that simple. Make Chinese goods more expensive then American goods (by increasing tariffs and lowering the American corporate tax rate) and all the jobs we're always bitching about will come flooding back.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Piranha Dan said:


> DT and Bob are both right. Capitalism means that for $2.00 I'd beat my best friend with a pool cue till he got detached retinas. In order to prevent that from happening, you have to make it not worth my while to do so. If the fine for beating my friend with a pool cue is $3.00 and beating him costs $2.00, then he gets to keep his retinas. Yes children, it really is that simple. Make Chinese goods more expensive then American goods (by increasing tariffs and lowering the American corporate tax rate) and all the jobs we're always bitching about will come flooding back.


What about Free Trade


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Damn DT... you're an enigma man...


In need of an enema.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

10pointers said:


> DT and Bob are both right. Capitalism means that for $2.00 I'd beat my best friend with a pool cue till he got detached retinas. In order to prevent that from happening, you have to make it not worth my while to do so. If the fine for beating my friend with a pool cue is $3.00 and beating him costs $2.00, then he gets to keep his retinas. Yes children, it really is that simple. Make Chinese goods more expensive then American goods (by increasing tariffs and lowering the American corporate tax rate) and all the jobs we're always bitching about will come flooding back.


What about Free Trade
[/quote]
It's of those things that in theory sounds great but in the real world fails utterly. What's supposed to happen is that goods flow back and fourth equally between the two or more countries in the free trade agreement. Everybody wins right? Wrong.....what happens in reality is that a one of the nations goods (In this case the US) cost more then the other nation due to a variety of factors (labor cost environmental concerns etc). The country that pays it's workers like slaves and just dumps its toxic waste into the ocean instead of paying to properly dispose of it ends up getting all the buisness.
Bottom line, free trade ain't free if it's costing us jobs (and therefore tax revenue).


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

10pointers said:


> DT and Bob are both right. Capitalism means that for $2.00 I'd beat my best friend with a pool cue till he got detached retinas. In order to prevent that from happening, you have to make it not worth my while to do so. If the fine for beating my friend with a pool cue is $3.00 and beating him costs $2.00, then he gets to keep his retinas. Yes children, it really is that simple. Make Chinese goods more expensive then American goods (by increasing tariffs and lowering the American corporate tax rate) and all the jobs we're always bitching about will come flooding back.


What about Free Trade
[/quote]
NAFTA was supposed to create more jobs. 4 former 1 term presidents endorsed it. With the 5th signing it into law. So what happened? Job destruction in the US and illigals still come here.

Who got rich? The ones that endorsed it and the congress that lined their pocketsvwith sweet deals. That's free trade. Trade your pocket for more money.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

hastatus said:


> DT and Bob are both right. Capitalism means that for $2.00 I'd beat my best friend with a pool cue till he got detached retinas. In order to prevent that from happening, you have to make it not worth my while to do so. If the fine for beating my friend with a pool cue is $3.00 and beating him costs $2.00, then he gets to keep his retinas. Yes children, it really is that simple. Make Chinese goods more expensive then American goods (by increasing tariffs and lowering the American corporate tax rate) and all the jobs we're always bitching about will come flooding back.


[/quote]
NAFTA was supposed to create more jobs. 4 former 1 term presidents endorsed it. With the 5th signing it into law. So what happened? Job destruction in the US and illigals still come here.

Who got rich? The ones that endorsed it and the congress that lined their pocketsvwith sweet deals. That's free trade. Trade your pocket for more money.
[/quote]

For the record, I am not endorsing Free Trade, just looking for opinions on it. The way I've always seen it was that our corporations are looked at as monsters because they want to pay low wages and are environmentally damaged, but most people turn a blind eye to the slave wages and the corruption and most of all - the raping of the environment overseas.

I mean the whole world exploded when there was the oil leak in the gulf, but when I was in Ghana, I saw countless miles of ruined land from companies going cheap and not investing in pollution control. No one said a word because it gives slave wage jobs to poor Africans (kind of....most of the workers are expats making 6 figures to live overseas while the dozen or so employed locals are making $8 a day with no benefits). 
What about Free Trade


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Face it the world is dominated by one man. George Soros. He's destroyed economy's and the US is next. One world order runned by Soros!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

hastatus said:


> Face it the world is dominated by one man. George Soros. He's destroyed economy's and the US is next. One world order runned by Soros!


Can you explain?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

10pointers said:


> I mean the whole world exploded when there was the oil leak in the gulf, but when I was in Ghana, I saw countless miles of ruined land from companies going cheap and not investing in pollution control. No one said a word because it gives slave wage jobs to poor Africans (kind of....most of the workers are expats making 6 figures to live overseas while the dozen or so employed locals are making $8 a day with no benefits).


Yup. Here we sit in North America being all green and sh*t buying things made in China where they're bringing on a new coal fired power plant every day (with none of those expensive filters on the stacks that the EPA makes us use) and just dumping the fly ash from said plant into the nearest river. But it's ok spending a billion dollars on windmills will fix everything.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Piranha Dan said:


> I mean the whole world exploded when there was the oil leak in the gulf, but when I was in Ghana, I saw countless miles of ruined land from companies going cheap and not investing in pollution control. No one said a word because it gives slave wage jobs to poor Africans (kind of....most of the workers are expats making 6 figures to live overseas while the dozen or so employed locals are making $8 a day with no benefits).


Yup. Here we sit in North America being all green and sh*t buying things made *in China where they're bringing on a new coal fired power plant every day (with none of those expensive filters on the stacks that the EPA makes us use) and just dumping the fly ash from said plant into the nearest river.* But it's ok spending a billion dollars on windmills will fix everything.








[/quote]

It's even better than that! China has signed multiple "development" deals in Africa to mine rare earths and minerals. The land being "developed" is, for the duration of the lease, Chinese property and subject to it's laws only. China is doing a dual level export business, goods to the Consumer Countries and jobs for the Third World with a side order of toxic waste.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Bawb2u said:


> I mean the whole world exploded when there was the oil leak in the gulf, but when I was in Ghana, I saw countless miles of ruined land from companies going cheap and not investing in pollution control. No one said a word because it gives slave wage jobs to poor Africans (kind of....most of the workers are expats making 6 figures to live overseas while the dozen or so employed locals are making $8 a day with no benefits).


Yup. Here we sit in North America being all green and sh*t buying things made *in China where they're bringing on a new coal fired power plant every day (with none of those expensive filters on the stacks that the EPA makes us use) and just dumping the fly ash from said plant into the nearest river.* But it's ok spending a billion dollars on windmills will fix everything.








[/quote]

It's even better than that! China has signed multiple "development" deals in Africa to mine rare earths and minerals. The land being "developed" is, for the duration of the lease, Chinese property and subject to it's laws only. China is doing a dual level export business, goods to the Consumer Countries and jobs for the Third World with a side order of toxic waste.
[/quote]

Yep. There was Chinese development every where. China builds a few bridges in Ghana, in return they pay people $1 a day to illegal mine gold. I remember there being somekind of chemical they use to wash it which goes into the water and kills everything for kilometers.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

10pointers said:


> Face it the world is dominated by one man. George Soros. He's destroyed economy's and the US is next. One world order runned by Soros!


Can you explain?
[/quote]
Soros is a closet Jew that collaborated with the nazi's during WW2. He used his knowledge of financial dealings to keep himself alive. Later he became a financier. Doing so well that he collapsed a couple of countries money. He also funds moveon.org and Barack Obama. Anything that is far left is funded by this guy. He's been quoted that he is God and has the financial power to prove it and show it. He's desire is to run the world under his thumb. And he's slowly doing it. Just people don't believe it or don't spend time looking into all the groups he spends millions on from gay rights to abortion and on government Control of people.

Don't believe me. Look it up yourself.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

because gay rights and pro abortion are going so well in the states


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Gay rights are going tremendously, state by state.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

did california not just ban gay marriage...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> did california not just ban gay marriage...


Yes and no. A gay judge overturned it. Personally I don't care. What you do in the privacy of your home is none of my business. I just don't want to walk into a men's room and seeing two guys going at it than a heterosexual couple. But then again I'm a prude.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

bob351 said:


> did california not just ban gay marriage...


No? They just banned the proposed ban on circumcision....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

proposition 8 was passed in 2008 "only marriage between a man and a woman is valid or recognized in California."


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

2008... Good job. Look at the progress this year. Its outstanding! State after state, month after month.

I have no idea who you are, but why do you consistently bash the US. God and everybody alike knows that Canada would not be without the US. It may sound childish, but when it comes down to it I think that you're jealous. Sure, in a reply you're going to quote our last decade or so, which is original for angry Canucks, but in the long run you are who you are because of your neighbors to the south. Reply, rebuttal, do what you must..... But when you fall asleep in that made-for-internet chair of yours, remember than the US stands for your freedom as much as we do our own.

Oh, by the way, about 2 weeks ago I laughed hysterically when Prince William called Canada the "Queen's Country." Ruled from 3,000 miles afar. Love it.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> 2008... Good job. Look at the progress this year. Its outstanding! State after state, month after month.
> 
> I have no idea who you are, but why do you consistently bash the US. God and everybody alike knows that Canada would not be without the US. It may sound childish, but when it comes down to it I think that you're jealous. Sure, in a reply you're going to quote our last decade or so, which is original for angry Canucks, but in the long run you are who you are because of your neighbors to the south. Reply, rebuttal, do what you must..... But when you fall asleep in that made-for-internet chair of yours, remember than the US stands for your freedom as much as we do our own.
> 
> Oh, by the way, about 2 weeks ago I laughed hysterically when Prince William called Canada the "Queen's Country." Ruled from 3,000 miles afar. Love it.


no one is bashing usa no reason to turn this into a canada vs america war... the last thing i heard was only 5 or 6 states allow gay marriage... i don't check up on gay news im sorry if im outdated i could car less









And we have a governor general who is the representative of the queen in canada... we still have a queen


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

You turn EVERY thread into Anti-US, as you're trying with this one. We're on the internet, no reason to back down to someone you've never met. Defend yourself. Welp, I guess you can't when you don't have a defense.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

defend against what


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> 2008... Good job. Look at the progress this year. Its outstanding! State after state, month after month.
> 
> I have no idea who you are, but why do you consistently bash the US. God and everybody alike knows that Canada would not be without the US. It may sound childish, but when it comes down to it I think that you're jealous. Sure, in a reply you're going to quote our last decade or so, which is original for angry Canucks, but in the long run you are who you are because of your neighbors to the south. Reply, rebuttal, do what you must..... But when you fall asleep in that made-for-internet chair of yours, remember than the US stands for your freedom as much as we do our own.
> 
> Oh, by the way, about 2 weeks ago I laughed hysterically when Prince William called Canada the "Queen's Country." Ruled from 3,000 miles afar. Love it.


no one is bashing usa no reason to turn this into a canada vs america war... the last thing i heard was only 5 or 6 states allow gay marriage... i don't check up on gay news im sorry if im outdated i could car less









And we have a governor general who is the representative of the queen in canada... we still have a queen








[/quote]
I dig Freddy Mercury and Queen they rocked!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hastatus said:


> did california not just ban gay marriage...


Yes and no. A gay judge overturned it. Personally I don't care. What you do in the privacy of your home is none of my business. I just don't want to walk into a men's room and seeing two guys going at it than a heterosexual couple. But then again I'm a prude.
[/quote]
someone can have a civil discussion...

i was no aware it was overturned I saw a show yesterday and they said it was banned i was shocked since cali is known to be the leader in gay rights... i guess the show was outdated


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

*posts something about something in retaliation to something*


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

bob351 said:


> defend against what


So that's it? If you can't make an argument you just put smileys? All your posts for that? Good night, Bob. Your "views" have been put down.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm assuming you assumed that i implied canada was better because we allow gay marriage... you would then also have to assume that i think gay marriage should be allowed and i was saying its a negative... that is assuming i am correct about my first assumption. All in all i was trying to say that that guy who apparently rules the world is not doing a very good job with gay rights and abortion...

Im glad i could piss you off without trying to though, i think someone is a little testy about there country... i have no need to defend mine it speaks for itself.









Ohh almost forgot... my anti american or american bashing as you call it, well....


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

You can't piss me off buddy. it's the internet. BUT you awarding yourself for that shows your true colors.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sure i didn't... why else would you go off on a canada vs america tangent during a gay rights discussion


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

bob351 said:


> because gay rights and pro abortion are going so well* in the states *


Because you mentioned the states.... Have you been drinking tonight?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> sure i didn't... why else would you go off on a canada vs america tangent during a gay rights discussion


Too me, every country is run by idiots. Its an insane asylum with borders no matter who's in charge. Canada has some great looking women. So does Germany as long as they shave their armpits and other areas. Nothing worse than being at a German beach party and seeing things that scare the crap out you from those bikinis!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

TWTR:
yes i have...

and yes i mentioned the united states but i was not comparing it to canada... i was simply stating its not going very well in the united states, 5 or 6 states out of 50 is not that good IMO...

I guess i should have said the states are better than some countries in africa or the middle east where homosexuality can be punished











hastatus said:


> sure i didn't... why else would you go off on a canada vs america tangent during a gay rights discussion


*Too me, every country is run by idiots.* Its an insane asylum with borders no matter who's in charge. Canada has some great looking women. So does Germany as long as they shave their armpits and other areas. Nothing worse than being at a German beach party and seeing things that scare the crap out you from those bikinis!
[/quote]
Pretty much


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I rest my case. You're previous arguments are obsolete.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bob u got







take the L and move on bub

America would have been a really cool place to visit 60 or so years ago but ever since JFK got his head blown off America just began changing
Now it's just a more crowded Canada but it's still cool the girls are hot and the liquor is cheap

A crowded, much rowdier Canada


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

How did i get owned... because I said 5 or 6 states out of 50 is not what i would call very good gay rights.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Trigga said:


> bob u got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather hear about the cool girls and especially the liquor


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Where should I start . . . . .


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Typical bob post in a thread

OP: I got a new chevy!

Bob: so what America sucks Detroit is broke as f*ck and your police have more guns than our army


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Traveller said:


> Where should I start . . . . .


Must be the liberal wing of the democrat party


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ohh stawwppp it your making me blushhhhh trigga (gay voice)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

OP reply: but the car was built in California

Bob: bahahaha California is almost if not even more broke than Detroit cause I saw it was in a 5 ur old article.. Did I mention America sucks?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> Ohh stawwppp it your making me blushhhhh trigga (gay voice)


Sounds like you two wanna be alone!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

trigg is like a pre pubescent boy he likes to make fun of the person he likes


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

OP: back up ur claims bob

Bob:





















not even worth the effort man


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Trigga said:


> OP reply: but the car was built in California
> 
> Bob: bahahaha California is almost if not even more broke than Detroit cause I saw it was in a 5 ur old article.. Did I mention America sucks?


America sucks very good considering we have Barney Frank. And that's not bashing. But he does suck on financing considering deep throated the housing market.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Trigga said:


> OP: back up ur claims bob
> 
> Bob:
> 
> ...


i can back up all my claims... i dont pull sh*t out of my ass but anyways not important

like i said the other day... i was brought up not to make fun of retards so i need to chill on america


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

TheWayThingsR said:


> 2008... Good job. Look at the progress this year. Its outstanding! State after state, month after month.
> 
> I have no idea who you are, but why do you consistently bash the US. God and everybody alike knows that Canada would not be without the US. It may sound childish, but when it comes down to it I think that you're jealous. Sure, in a reply you're going to quote our last decade or so, which is original for angry Canucks, but in the long run you are who you are because of your neighbors to the south. Reply, rebuttal, do what you must..... But when you fall asleep in that made-for-internet chair of yours, remember than the US stands for your freedom as much as we do our own.
> 
> Oh, by the way, about 2 weeks ago I laughed hysterically when Prince William called Canada the "Queen's Country." Ruled from 3,000 miles afar. Love it.


Don't make us go all Commonwealth up on yo ass!

And don't forget your roots...I seen them pictures you Celtic looking mafucka/pale skinner brother


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

10pointers said:


> 2008... Good job. Look at the progress this year. Its outstanding! State after state, month after month.
> 
> I have no idea who you are, but why do you consistently bash the US. God and everybody alike knows that Canada would not be without the US. It may sound childish, but when it comes down to it I think that you're jealous. Sure, in a reply you're going to quote our last decade or so, which is original for angry Canucks, but in the long run you are who you are because of your neighbors to the south. Reply, rebuttal, do what you must..... But when you fall asleep in that made-for-internet chair of yours, remember than the US stands for your freedom as much as we do our own.
> 
> Oh, by the way, about 2 weeks ago I laughed hysterically when Prince William called Canada the "Queen's Country." Ruled from 3,000 miles afar. Love it.


Don't make us go all Commonwealth up on yo ass!

And don't forget your roots...I seen them pictures you Celtic looking mafucka/pale skinner brother
[/quote]

Ha, Im tan for an Irish Catholic! Or at least all my freckles make me look tan in the hot months.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> 2008... Good job. Look at the progress this year. Its outstanding! State after state, month after month.
> 
> I have no idea who you are, but why do you consistently bash the US. God and everybody alike knows that Canada would not be without the US. It may sound childish, but when it comes down to it I think that you're jealous. Sure, in a reply you're going to quote our last decade or so, which is original for angry Canucks, but in the long run you are who you are because of your neighbors to the south. Reply, rebuttal, do what you must..... But when you fall asleep in that made-for-internet chair of yours, remember than the US stands for your freedom as much as we do our own.
> 
> Oh, by the way, about 2 weeks ago I laughed hysterically when Prince William called Canada the "Queen's Country." Ruled from 3,000 miles afar. Love it.


Don't make us go all Commonwealth up on yo ass!

And don't forget your roots...I seen them pictures you Celtic looking mafucka/pale skinner brother
[/quote]

Ha, Im tan for an Irish Catholic! Or at least all my freckles make me look tan in the hot months.
[/quote]
Does anybody know how to play connect the frecks?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

How we think about America.... I'm European, and believe me : you don't want to know how most of us think about America


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> How we think about America.... I'm European, and believe me : you don't want to know how most of us think about America


I know it hurts.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

hastatus said:


> How we think about America.... I'm European, and believe me : you don't want to know how most of us think about America


I know it hurts.








[/quote]
BTW, where is the Netherlands? Sounds like a hobbitt country to me.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

For what its worth, I've lived in the USA and Canada and I would move back to Canada in a heartbeat. USA...er no. As for what most people here think of the USA...Seppo = Septic tank = yank. I know a heap of cool Americans, most people on this board seem normal enough but generally speaking, as a nation you kinda come off as ignorant, self important fucktards. Sorry.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

louisvillain2.0 said:


> For what its worth, I've lived in the USA and Canada and I would move back to Canada in a heartbeat. USA...er no. As for what most people here think of the USA...Seppo = Septic tank = yank. I know a heap of cool Americans, most people on this board seem normal enough but generally speaking, as a nation you kinda come off as ignorant, self important fucktards. Sorry.


I know we do mirror a lot of countries.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Must be one of those carnival mirrors that make people look fat.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Again, run its course.

24 hour suspensions are being sent out.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Traveller said:


> Must be one of those carnival mirrors that make people look fat.


People that are skinny look anorexic and sick to me. Plus they freeze here in Oregon.


----------

